# Cheval Liberte Horse Trailer STOLEN from NEW MARSKE



## etrader (27 August 2019)

*Cheval Liberte Horse Trailer STOLEN from NEW MARSKE, Cleveland on the 22nd August 2019.*

It is Silver and Black, we have the chassis number and other identifying markers. It is the two horse model.

There is a reward available for it's return.

If you see the trailer please send me a message of contact Cleveland Police:- CVP-19-144270


----------



## etrader (28 August 2019)

The chassis number is VKD20018VHP000180


----------



## etrader (28 August 2019)

We are checking the obvious sites such as Ebay, Preloved and HorseMart - if anyone has any other good places to check then let me know.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 August 2019)

For future reference its always a good idea to paint your postcode on the roof as it can be spotted much easier by police and its the last place thieves would think of covering up.  I hope you recover it. 

My friends was towed with its 'stilts' down at the back as my friend has been practicing loading her youngster earlier in the day. THe thief had just broken into her field where she lived in a caravan and hitched up the trailer and driven off.  Fortunately she was able to follow the scratch marks on the road whilst on hands free to police but then lost it.  But it got recovered a while later along with about five or six others that had been stolen.


----------



## etrader (28 August 2019)

They drove across the fields and broke into the yard - they probably did not know this particular trailer was there - my thinking is that they have to sell it and Chevals are unique, trailers do not sell overnight so it is out there somewhere for the next few weeks so we are checking online and phoning around the local horse shops.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (28 August 2019)

etrader said:



			They drove across the fields and broke into the yard - they probably did not know this particular trailer was there - my thinking is that they have to sell it and Chevals are unique, trailers do not sell overnight so it is out there somewhere for the next few weeks so we are checking online and phoning around the local horse shops.
		
Click to expand...

My friend was told by police that within the hour her trailer would have been stripped down and repainted another colour and look totally different, this is what they do to cars.  However it wasn't, but I'd still be suspicious of a trailer matching yours for sale but with a different colour.


----------

